# apple cider vinager questions



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you use it for your pets? What are the benefits, and how do you use it?


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never used it myself, but I work at a dog boarding kennels and one of our customers used it for her labrador who had arthritis.

Sorry I cant be of more help, someone should be along who knows more soon x


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone here use for fleas or other skin conditions?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We use it for general health and to keep the 'skitos away. A capful in their water dish ever time we use it. It is also helpful when fighting fungus!


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

To fight fungus how would you use it? As a dip?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

ACV has a bunch of health benefits not only for dogs but for people too. It can be used both externally and internally for different things.

Externally you can use it as a 50/50 mix with water in a spray bottle and apply it that way or do a mix and bathe them in it. Internally it provides even more benefits, you can easily mix it into their food or water. I personally mix it into my dogs' food directly.

Just a sampling of the benefits of ACV (preferably you want ACV *with* the "mother" in it): it's antibacterial and anti fungal; it improves the immune system, liver, bladder and kidney function; helps with itchy skin and allergies; balances digestive enzymes; normalizes the pH of the body; repels both internal and external parasites like fleas and worms; provides potassium for tissue and joint health; ...the list could go on and on!

For fungus you could do a 50/50 mix of ACV and water, and it would be up to you if you prefer to use it in a spray bottle and spray it on the affected area or you could use it as a dip.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi. Many claim it has MANY health benifits to humans as
well as animals. I use it once in a while for Sir PeteyBoo.
You can put a capful in water, or mix in there food. I put
it in his food. You would never think they would like the
stuff but they seem to love it. LOL...
I use the ACV w/Mother in it from health food store.
Just google ACV for pets and should come up with alot
of info. 

Two things I've come across over past few years that
many claim to be the "miracle cure all"... so to speak
and that is ACV and Ginger.
Blessings.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We use it for us and the dogs as well as Honey from our area. They say the benefits of local honey and ACV is wonderful. =)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is one of my favourite things to advocate
everything val said,ditto!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very helpful info! Thanks guys. I always knew ACV was healthy, but don't use it much. I'm going to start adding it to Midgie's food & our food. How often do you add it to your chis food & how much--a capful?


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I have been using ACV for 5 years to help my blood pressure I havent been on my high pressure meds for 3 years now, I started putting some in Peebos water when he got mange and it has helped with his eyes watering and his coat seems softer and more shiny. I just read on another post that it helps repel fleas I cant confirm this as I found a flea on him yesterday might have just been random who knows but it really does work even my doctor was surprised!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> ACV has a bunch of health benefits not only for dogs but for people too. It can be used both externally and internally for different things.
> 
> Externally you can use it as a 50/50 mix with water in a spray bottle and apply it that way or do a mix and bathe them in it. Internally it provides even more benefits, you can easily mix it into their food or water. I personally mix it into my dogs' food directly.
> 
> ...


I do what Val stated with the 50/50 mix spray and adding it in the water bowls.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine dont realy drink it when i add it to the water much, so i may just start putting a wee drop in their food.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow... This is fascinating. I have a question... Do you do this every day? I think I may start giving it to my dogs! We have used it for ourselves when we are sick... Mixed with honey. Never occurred to me to give it to the dogs!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Good information. Will start using it.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Chimom4 said:


> Wow... This is fascinating. I have a question... Do you do this every day?


I give it to my dogs about 5 times a week or so. Sometimes I give it every other day.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of sites with good information about ACV for pets.
Singing The Praises Of Apple Cider Vinegar : Whole Dog News
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs
Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV

I use Braggs which is natural ACV, the stuff you can get at the grocery store has been filtered & processed and you won't see the same benefits from it. I actually quit using it as I ran out, that's when Zoey started getting red again....started it back up on Saturday and am already seeing a difference.

Here is the dosage:
The approximate amounts recommended : 
1 teaspoon - dogs up to 14 pounds 
2 teaspoon - medium dogs -15 to 34 pounds 
1Tablespoon - large dogs-35 to 84 pounds

In order to take advantage of it's health benefits, ACV must be administered in the RAW/UNFILTERED/UNPASTEURIZED state, "mother" intact. The "mother" holds all the key nutrients and benefits of ACV, it is the dark icky sediment at the bottom of the jar. 

From Dogster:
ACV has many, many healthful benefits, it is great for inflamation, (think arthritis), works great as an ear solution, it is great for keeping the body's pH in balance, it helps w/ digestion, ie. keeps you clean, keeps you healthy, and it is awesome for the skin! In terms of it's awesomeness, it is variable.......ACV will limit the growth of yeast cells, it will soothe rashes from sun exposure/rashes/hot spots, it does help to repel/kill fleas, and it will kill bacteria. 

ACV can be added to drinking water, it will help keep breath kissable since it kills bacteria. It can also be added to food. Topically, you can bathe in it, you can sponge it on, spray it on, or dab it on a localized area. For application directly to the skin (especially irritated skin), you will want to dilute it in DISTILLED H2O, as it can cause minor discomfort or burning to irritated/sensitive skin.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*White distilled vinegar*

Older thread revived. 

Can distilled white vinegar be used as a bath rinse for dogs, and also added in water/food instead of ACV "mothers"? If not do you know why? 

I decided to try cleaning my floors with a 50/50 vinegar and water solution. I don't like using the chemical junk on the market. I worry about their paws/bodies on the floors. I thought it would reak, but the smell goes away in about 10 minutes, so not bad. I can deal.  

Thanks chi peeps!! 

On another note,
Where is Heather/cprcheetah???


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My hubby gets indigestion from a lot of foods and was living on Zantac every single night! Can't tell you how much money we spent. If he didn't take Zantac, he'd wake up gasping for air making scary noises from the indigestion.
About a week ago, I told him to drink 1 tablespoon mixed with water before bed instead of the Zantac. He has yet to have indigestion & Zantac is history! I'm also going to start drinking a glass for my severe sinus headaches & once I get my chis problems straightened out, I plan to give it to her for the fleas as I don't use poisons on her (Advantix, etc).


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful info!
My shopping list is growing daily


----------

